# Monitoreo de una red Lan



## sas00 (Jun 5, 2007)

hola a todos!!

deseo monitorear una red Lan y necesito conocer principalmente que pagina son las que se visitan. he encontrado algunos demos pero no cumplen con mis necesidades, agradeceria mucho cualquier sugerencia acerca de  que programas puedo utilizar, ademas de done los puedo encontrar!!!...

gracias por su atensión...saludos!!!!


----------



## Perromuerto (Jun 6, 2007)

Instala Linux y usa tcpdump.

Saludos


----------



## julito25 (Dic 8, 2007)

sencillo descargate el famoso programita netsupport v9 ahi la haces


----------



## alti (Ene 25, 2008)

WireShark, de los mejorcitos y OpenSource.


----------



## zspikes (Feb 4, 2008)

es lo q iba a decir... lo mejor es un analizador de protocolo tal como el wireshark o ethereal (es lo mismo)
aca el articulo de wikipedia http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireshark
al final tenes unos enlaces interesantes para instalarlo y aprender a usarlo. No es muy dificil una vez q aprendes a usar los filtros.
Espero q te sirva, adios!


----------

